# Caesar creek ice going



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

South of 73 bridge is all open.they was about 15 boats on the lake seen some nice crappie.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Feb 2, 2018)

jim8861 said:


> South of 73 bridge is all open.they was about 15 boats on the lake seen some nice crappie.


I can’t find any lol, tried under the bridge, but I was fishing from the bank. As of yesterday the tributaries on the north end where still frozen. Now it looks like round two of freezing.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea they was catching some south boat dock area. Thank might be the last dock.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

anybody been by the lake recently? I ice fished it last month and caught some decent crappie but now I want to get my boat out. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Went to CC for 3hrs yesterday, found a few fish in 22ft water. Water was clear except at the dam/wellmans area. I only caught 3, all keepers. I’ve not crappie fished much in February..... I was surprised that all 3 had eggs in them. I know they often have eggs in the fall. Do you guys see eggs this time of year often?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The eggs start to develop in the fall for the spring spawn


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

crappie have eggs in them all year round... they’re just at different stages of development


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> The eggs start to develop in the fall for the spring spawn


 Thanks Dude, that make sense, as I rarely if ever have found eggs in them in the summer and find them frequently in the fall. Didn’t realize they carried their eggs for 6 months.


----------

